# What to keep in a medium faunarium



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Have just got a exo terra terranium for a cresties and have bought all the bits for it, and ended up buying a "starter kit" which included a 30x20x20 faunarium as well, just in case the crestie i was getting was a bit too small for the big terranium.

Looks like i may be getting a slightly larger crestie now, so was wondering what i could keep in the faunarium : victory:

At the minute i cant be affording to upgrade the size of the housing so whatever goes in it needs to be ok with the size all its life.

Have been looking into a Tarantula, but am going to need go to up to my mates house to try and see if i am ok round it as im a tad scared of them, but find them interesteing 

So what can i keep in that faunarium, will consider anything what so ever


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bumpy bump 

Hopefully fetching my crestie later so might have a gander round and see what they have then work out wether it can be kept in there


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

A tarantula would go well or most inverts, like a scorpion, stick insects, praying mantis etc., or perhaps one of the smaller species of frog, like fire bellied toads. You could also use it for livefood if you feed anything livefood, faunariums are great containers for crickets/locusts to ensure they don't die before they get eaten and makes it easy to feed/gutload them.


----------

